# Your Favourite Compressor Plug-in?



## pfmusic (Jan 30, 2019)

Looking at buying a new compressor plug-in. What's your recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 30, 2019)

For orchestral samples? None.


----------



## pfmusic (Jan 30, 2019)

ghostnote said:


> For orchestral samples? Non.



A good all round compressor for everything


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 30, 2019)

Kotelnikov for buss processing. The built in compressor for Play libraries. Cubase stock compressor for everything else.


----------



## pfmusic (Jan 30, 2019)

Using the Cubase stock compressor here but wondering if there's better options available, thanks


----------



## ceemusic (Jan 30, 2019)

FabFliters Pro-C covers a lot of ground while still being a good bread & butter comp.


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 30, 2019)

I don't have a favorite for everything, but I got the Brainworx Townhouse compressor recently (on sale) and am really liking it. You can check it out here https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/bx_townhouse_buss_compressor.html


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 30, 2019)

ceemusic said:


> FabFliters Pro-C covers a lot of ground while still being a good bread & butter comp.



Pro-C is great, the SSL bus comp is killer imo. In fact, the entire Waves SSL package is great, I've been using it for years.

Supercharger finds its way on my tracks sometimes...


----------



## bryla (Jan 30, 2019)

ghostnote said:


> Kotelnikov for buss processing...


The free one is great but the Gentlemans Edition gives you a lot of power for a tiny cost:


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 30, 2019)

Klanghelm 

Cheap AND awesome.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 30, 2019)

For bus compression, Cytomic The Glue is really great.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 30, 2019)

I don't think such a beast exists... different tools for different jobs very much applies to compressors, hardware and software.

If I absolutely had to limit myself to one it would probably be the 1176 or a version thereof. Why? Not because it is best at everything, but because I've been using them since the early 1980s, and I know what it does.

It does a really nice job on acoustic guitar and voice-overs, and it can do a nice job on vocals, it just might take some time and tweaking. It is wonderful on most percussion instruments except maybe bass drum, timpani, etc - and maybe I've just not found settings that please me? It is pretty awful as a bus compressor, but I suppose one can make do with it if necessary.

No, I can't think of a favorite compressor, I can think of several that I've made good use of over the years, the 1176, the LA-4, the dBX 160, immediately come to mind, as does the infamous SSL bus compressor. But there are so many others, and I'm still thinking about hardware.

Software? Well UA emulations of all of the above, obviously. I still turn to the Waves C1 and C4 when I am trying to solve a problem. Voxengo has one, the Crunchessor, which is too much fun, and can approximate lots of different sounds. Klanghaus used to have a couple I loved, but they stopped development. Izotope had a multi-band compressor that was amazing on a mix.

I undertand the advice about using the plugins that came with your DAW, but I was burned by that approach a long time ago, and stopped using them entirely. I use three different DAWs, so I need things that are portable.

Truth is, at least from my limited experience, there are darned few bad software dynamics processors anymore. Too bad there isn't one that fits every application... or is it?


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 30, 2019)

pfmusic said:


> Using the Cubase stock compressor here but wondering if there's better options available, thanks



Nothing wrong with using that. However, if you understand how to use it, I would certainly suggest trying out and listening to other options. Most likely you will not see any professional mixing engineer choosing to use the stock cubase compressor over the many popular other devices they may have at their disposal. 

The problem is, as wst3 stated above, is that you are going to need more than one, depending on what you are trying to achieve. So, good luck, there are a lot of options!


----------



## KMA (Jan 30, 2019)

FabFilter Pro-C is on sale at AudioDeluxe for 108.99 (in cart). You'd be hard pressed to find a better all-round compressor.

If you're looking to emulate hardware, there are many dozens in each of the main categories (VCA, Opto, FET, etc.). UAD is fantastic if you don't mind paying for hardware.

I'm loving the power and transparency of Kotelnikov GE, and it's massively underrated for the price. PSP FETPressor sounds great. FabFilter Pro-Q3 (a dynamic EQ) and Pro-MB (a multiband comp) are always on my master.


----------



## catsass (Jan 31, 2019)

KMA said:


> You'd be hard pressed to find a better all-round compressor.


I see what you did there.


----------



## pfmusic (Jan 31, 2019)

Thank you everyone for taking the time to post info - much appreciated

I'll have a look at all the links
Cheers,
Patrick


----------



## brett (Feb 1, 2019)

Some great info above. Novatron by Kush is also very interesting.


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 2, 2019)

KMA said:


> FabFilter Pro-C is on sale at AudioDeluxe for 108.99 (in cart). You'd be hard pressed to find a better all-round compressor.



Klanghelm's DC8C--3 is an extremely versatile compressor at a ridiculously low prize.
I guess one reason why it's not much more popular is due to the fact that it comes with a steep learning curve. 

https://klanghelm.com/contents/products/DC8C/DC8C.php


----------



## Pudge (Feb 2, 2019)

MAuto Volume. Its not even a compressor.


----------



## KMA (Feb 2, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> Klanghelm's DC8C--3 is an extremely versatile compressor at a ridiculously low prize.
> I guess one reason why it's not much more popular is due to the fact that it comes with a steep learning curve.



I've definitely heard good things about Klanghelm, although mainly about MJUC. I'll check out the DC8C one day.


----------



## robgb (Feb 2, 2019)

I love the Scheps Omni Channel plugin that includes a fantastic compressor.


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 2, 2019)

KMA said:


> I've definitely heard good things about Klanghelm, although mainly about MJUC. I'll check out the DC8C one day.



MJUC for mojo; DC8C for total control; both are great yet totally different.


----------



## Henu (Feb 2, 2019)

brett said:


> Novatron by Kush is also very interesting.



Hands down the best software mastering compressor I've ever used.


----------



## ironbut (Feb 2, 2019)

KMA said:


> FabFilter Pro-C is on sale at AudioDeluxe for 108.99 (in cart). You'd be hard pressed to find a better all-round compressor.



Also a fan of Pro-C (really dig the Pro-C2 upgrade too)..
I have a bunch of other "vibe" compressors but I tend to use separate plugins for character these days.
For most vsti's, I try to use the lightest compression possible or none at all since they almost always have some already baked in. Just controlling peaks rather than altering the transients.
I use the multiband in Ozone for mix buss compression/glue. Usually with the same settings in the 3 or 4 bands and 2dB GR max.
For tracking live instruments/vocals, I like analog if available. A couple of channels of Distressor or 1176.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Feb 2, 2019)

The H-Comp from Waves might be worth a look. It has several analog modes to choose from and a punch knob which allows transients to pass through even with fast attack times which is a feature I like.


----------



## robgb (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> The H-Comp from Waves might be worth a look. It has several analog modes to choose from and a punch knob which allows transients to pass through even with fast attack times which is a feature I like.


Another I use.


----------



## ManicMiner (Feb 2, 2019)

Just curious, what do people think of the compressors that come with *Izotope's Ozone 8 *? 
There's a one that comes with Neutron Elements too...


----------



## ed buller (Feb 2, 2019)

Fabfilter are my current faves

e


----------



## Rapollo (Feb 3, 2019)

Got a few, FF Pro-C 2 for transparency, ELI Arouser and Sonimus TuCo for color.


----------



## Jeast (Feb 3, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> Klanghelm's DC8C--3 is an extremely versatile compressor at a ridiculously low prize.
> I guess one reason why it's not much more popular is due to the fact that it comes with a steep learning curve.
> 
> https://klanghelm.com/contents/products/DC8C/DC8C.php



Agreed. I have quite some comps (also hardware) which I payed fortunes for, but I always like this one the most. Indeed some basic compressor knowledge is needed to not get overwhelmed by the many buttons, however in the end you only need the basic ones. Can't go wrong with this one.

For workflow reasons I am mostly using the Slate VMR ones and the VBC on my busses.

I never use compression in my orchestral scores though. Maybe if I would do epic I would put some parallel compression on the percussion bus, but I don't do epic


----------



## pisskeule (Feb 14, 2019)

Sonnox Oxford Dynamics. All the time.


----------



## storyteller (Feb 14, 2019)

wst3 said:


> I don't think such a beast exists... different tools for different jobs very much applies to compressors, hardware and software.
> 
> If I absolutely had to limit myself to one it would probably be the 1176 or a version thereof. Why? Not because it is best at everything, but because I've been using them since the early 1980s, and I know what it does.



Fully agree.


----------



## benmrx (Feb 15, 2019)

Still to this day, waves rcomp gets used more than anything else when it comes to individual tracks, instruments, etc.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 15, 2019)

storyteller said:


> Fully agree.



… fully agree as well, but …. right NOW it's Plugin Alliance _ ACME Audio _ Opticom XLA-3. Hours left for PA _Heavyhitters at $29.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 15, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> … fully agree as well, but …. right NOW it's Plugin Alliance _ ACME Audio _ Opticom XLA-3. Hours left for PA _Heavyhitters at $29.



I didn't dare even try that one out, because the price is pretty enticing to say the least, and I've spent more than enough money in the last few months (both at PA and in general). Anyway, I'm still pretty happy with SPL IRON so far.


----------



## emid (Feb 16, 2019)

What others said and I also use AA Amethyst sometimes.
In my experience, software compressors have definitely defeated the cheap hardware compressors but if you can spend on a good outboard one, at least Drawmer 1968 or 1978 that are good all rounders on mixbus, go for it.


----------



## DS_Joost (Feb 16, 2019)

robgb said:


> I love the Scheps Omni Channel plugin that includes a fantastic compressor.



Agreed. Omni Channel is my favourite mixing plugin of all time, easily! It goes on every channel almost by default!


----------



## KMA (Feb 16, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> … fully agree as well, but …. right NOW it's Plugin Alliance _ ACME Audio _ Opticom XLA-3. Hours left for PA _Heavyhitters at $29.



I just picked up the ACME Opticom and the Townhouse, both from PA and on heavy discount.

The bastards got me again.


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 16, 2019)

Different compression technologies (optical, vari-mu, vca, fet) result in different types of compression and overall tonal character. Check out this article for a breakdown of compressor types:

https://www.izotope.com/en/blog/mix...n-and-why-they-matter-in-a-digital-world.html

The technologiy behnd a compressor isn't what's important, but the resulting compression behavior is. Each type has characteristics that make it ideal for certain material - it's not a one-size-fits-all proposition. For example, optical compressors (such as LA-2A) are great for vocals, sometimes paired in series with a FET compressor (1176). FET compressors respond quckly, making them ideal for material with sharp transients, ala drums. VCA compressors (bx_townhouse) are frequently used on busses because of their "gluing" characteristics, and vari-mu compressors (Fairchild 670) can be used to impart character and warmth.

Instead of a single compressor to rule them all, I would recommend having one of each type in your toolbox, for the most flexibility and optimal results in any given situation.


----------



## gregh (Feb 16, 2019)

I am very happy with Blue Cat Dynamics - I like the interface, it is very usable

https://www.bluecataudio.com/Products/Product_Dynamics/


----------



## anp27 (Feb 17, 2019)

Logic's stock Compressor and Cytomic's The Glue.


----------



## KallumS (Feb 17, 2019)

Having acquired it recently, Presswerk. Not transparent though.


----------



## brynolf (Feb 18, 2019)

ReaComp and Blockfish are the ones I use the most on most projects. Then for special tasks, I might reach for others.


----------



## lsabina (Feb 19, 2019)

I keep coming back to Sonimus’ Tuco.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 20, 2019)

The range of products mentioned in this thread confirms my belief that there is no such this as the "best" compressor (or EQ, or reverb, or ...).


----------



## CT (Feb 20, 2019)

Honestly, after spending months demoing every EQ/compressor plugin out there, thinking that I knew what I was after, I came back to Logic's stock plugins the other day and thought, "oh."


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Feb 20, 2019)

pfmusic said:


> Looking at buying a new compressor plug-in. What's your recommendations?
> 
> Thanks



Manley Vari Mu.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 20, 2019)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Manley Vari Mu.



Solid choice! 
Not confident sorting major factors with Klanghelm MJUC, _given notable cost difference_. 

Otherwise, keeping (4) Comp types (Tube, Optical, FET, VCA) around to cover personal ignorance(s).


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 20, 2019)

I’ve been using the same Multiband Compressor with 8 adjustable SideChains for 14 years.
I can brickwall limit with it and use it as an Expander by using the Insert FX Slot and place the Expander Module in it. 
Never needed anything else.
Algorithmix and Brainworx have covered me from day one.


----------



## dgburns (Feb 20, 2019)

anp27 said:


> Logic's stock Compressor and Cytomic's The Glue.



+1


----------

